# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  كيف تمنع نفسك من العادة السرية

## الخائف المستجير

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الغوي الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبة نستعين

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون، وستردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون )) 

(( ولتكن منكم أمة يدعون إلى الخير ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر وأولئك هم المفلحون )).

من هذا المنطلق اسمحوا لي ان أتجرأ وافتح لكم الموضوع .



المقدمة ..

في السابق كان المعروف عند عامة الناس ان الشباب فقط هم من يقومون بذلك العمل .
الا ان ومع الأنفتاح التكلنوجي تساوى فية عمل الجنسين .. لكن الأغلبية هم الشباب
كما نعرف ان البنت ليس مثل الولد , فهي مشغولة بالدراسة ومساعدة الأم او مرافقتها
لها , ممايقلل عدد المهتمات بذلك الأمر , فنادراًجداًجداً نرى في الفئة الشيعية تفعل ذلك.



والمعروف ان الفراغ وقلت الوازع الديني هماالسبب ..

الأن سأتطررق للموضوع ولن انظر إلية من الناحية الشرعية فأتم أعلم بة لكن
سأتطرق الية من ناحية مصلحة الأنسان وصحتة الذي يؤذي نفسة بنفسه ويجازف بنفسة ..

كما هو معروف كل شيئ يحرمة الله سبحانة وتعالى نجد فية مصلحة للأنسان .





السؤال هنا كيف نقلع عن هذه العادة ؟؟ وكيف نقاومة تلك الحظات ؟؟



اولاًابتعد عن المثيرات التي تشعلك لتضرك ..
الأبتعاد عن الأطعمة التي تزيد الشهوة , الأقلال من تناول الطعام
أو الصوم كما امرالرسول (صلى الله علية وآله وسلم ) ..
تعرفون ان الأكل الكثير يقسي القلب .. والقلب القاسي سهل علية ان يعصي .



اجتناب مشاهدة الأفلام والصور المهيجة لذلك ..ففي عقل الأنسان شاشة مثل التلفاز
تفتح في اي وقت يفتحها العقل الباطني , احيناً تكون ارادية يستخرجها الأنسان بختيارة
وقد تكون استحظرت لذاتها ... قد تظهر لك وانت نائم أو تستمع لدرس او والعياذ بالله
وقت العبادة ..فلو لم تشاهدها لما ظهرت لك .
ولا تدع لنفسك فرصة لمشاهة أي صورة .. فالعقل لايستوعب الا مارأى .




كيف تتصرف وقت الأحساس بالرغبة الجنسية .

الشهوة الجنسية .. حالها كباقي الشهوات .. شهوة الطعام والشرب , وشهوة النوم
أحيناً تكون نعسان بحركة او بصوت او حدث يذهب عنك النوم ..

الطعام والشراب ايضاً بفكرة او أخرى تكره ..



كذلك الحال في الرغبة الجنسية .. تزول بإزالة الفكرة من رأسك .

1- وعليك اول تصرف تتصرفة ..

تعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم وابصق (اي اتفل ) ثلاث مرات من جنبك الأيسر ...

2 – افرغ المثان من البول (اعزكم الله ) لأن الأنحصار يسسب في إثارة الشهوة .

3- استخدم عقلك هذا من أول خطوه .. واسأل نفسك لو جائك ملك الموت في تلك اللحظة
وقال لك 5 دقائق وستخرج من هذه الدنيا ماذا ستفعل في تلك اللحظة ..؟؟



4 

4_ بإمكانك سبغ الوضوء وتصلي ركعتين , أو تقرأ القرآن .

5 – أقرأ قصة مشوقة او بلوسية أو قطعة انجليزية او دينية .

6- استمع او شاهد برنامج تعليمي اومحاضرة دينية.



7

7 – ان لم تفلح بعد ذلك أكثر الصراح مع نفسك وانب ضميرك وعكر مزاجك
فتعكير المزاج افضل الخطوات .
8- ادر حوار مع نفسك وخاطب نفسك كشخص خائف عليك من التهلكة .

أخبرلنفسك .. هذه مادة سامة جعل الله لها طريق الحلال لتخلص منها 
و طريقة التي انوي استخدمها لاتجوز فهل ارمي بنفسي بالنار لأجلها ؟؟
وصارع نفسك من يغلب انت ام الشهوة .




ماذا لو أمي رأتني أو أختي !! أو احدى اقاربي اين أضع وجهي في تلك اللحظة
حدث عظيم كيف امارس حياتي اليومية وهم معي ينظرون لي بتلك النظر ؟؟

كيف الحال وربي الذي أعطاني وأعطاني ومازال يعطين حتى في مماتي فكيف
أسمح لنفسي اعصية ..؟؟

نعم لن اعصي من اوجدني ..فهذه المادة جعل الله لها مخرج اما بالزواج
او الأحتلام الخارج عن إرداة الأنسان ..



9

9_ لو انت مستلقى قم وتمشى او أقفز انظر لأنفسك في المرآه وادب نفسك
ولابأس ان تعطين نفسك كفين ثلاثة ..أو تهدد نفسك بالعقاب لو فعلت كذا 
ستحرم نفسك من مشاهدة مبارة أو الرحلة .

10- لصغار أقول لهم أكيد ماتبي احد كبير او أي أاحد يشوفك لكن الله أكبر
وشديد العقاب عقابة أشد من عقاب الوالدين ..




11- لشباب القاسية قلوبهم الذين لاتلومهم لومة لائم أقول ..

أعلم انك لست ملك لنفسك .. فإنت اولاً عبد الله ثم شريك مستقبلي فعندما تستخدم
تلك العادة فأنت تدمر نفسك .. واسرتك مستقبلاً ..فقد تصاب بإحتقان والتهاب
وهذا يؤثر على الأنجاب .. أو تصاب بالضعف الجنسي فما ذنب زوجتك؟؟



للشباب المؤمن الواعي يكفي تذكر الله سبحانة وتعالى فمن يحب يطيع
من يحبة , فعليك طاعتة الله والعمل بتلك النقاط المذكورة .

آخردعونا الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق والمرسلين
ابالقاسم محمد صلى الله علية وآلة وسلم .
منقول للفائدة
الخائف المستجير

----------


## دموع الشوق

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع بصراحه مو بس الشباب صرات الحين حتى البنات 
يعني صرو عندهم عادي بس الي يخاف ربه مايسوي الحركات مفروض اذا شاف نفسه بينحرف
يروح يقول لمه تزوجه صح وا انا غلطان يالله الله يرحم بحالن تحياتي دموع الشوق

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وتسلم الايادي* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء* 

*وان شاء الله يستفيد من هو بحاجه له الله يبعدنا عنها* 

*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

موضوع قيم كاف بجميع النواحي
الله يبعد الكل عن هالعاد السئيه
ومافي احلى من التوجه الى الله في مثل هالظروف
يسلموا والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## الخائف المستجير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم*
*مشكورين على كل من رد على موضوعي*
*والله يبعدنا عن هذه العادة السيئة*
*ولكم تحياتي*
*الخائف المستجير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موضوع جريء 

تشكر على الطرح

----------


## hope

مشكور ع الموضوع اخوي 

والله يجيرنـا والمؤمنيين 

يعطيك الف عـافيـه ..

تحياتي

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكووور خيي على النصائح
الرائعه وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك
وابعده الله عنا هذا الذنب العظيم
وتسلم خيي تحياتي لك

----------


## أميرة العشق

تشكر لطرح الموضوع الجرئ 
ابعدنا الله واياكم عن كل سوء

----------


## خادم البتول

*ارجو من الجميع قراءة هذا الرد*

*السلام عليكم*
*اخي انت تكلمت عنه من الناحية الصحية وانت مشكور لكن احب ان اقول لمن يمارس هذه العادة (اجلكم الله) واعتقد ان الشيعة المؤمنين يسيرون على نهج اميرهم علي ابن ابي طالب روحي لمقدمه الفداء اعود لموضوعي احب ان اقول لفاعلين هذه العادة ومن خلال موضوعك اخي ارجو منهم ان يتفكروا في هذه النقاط ولو لربع ساعة ولو لاقل لكن تدبروها وهي:*
*1.ان امامنا ومولانا الصادق صلوات الله وسلامه عليه نزل هذه العادة بمنزلة الزنى وهل فاحشة انكر واقبح من هذه الفاحشة*
*2.ضع الله بين عينيك فهو يشهد كل صغيرة وكبيرة فكيف تتجرأ على ربك وتعصيه وهو ينضر اليك*
*3.هل تعلم انه عن يمينك وعن شمالك مراقبان*
*4. هل تعلم ان الارسول الاعضم محمح (ص) يراقبك والامير علي عليه السلام وامامنا الحجة (عج)* 
*5.تصور ان الجنة والنار على يمينك ويسارك والموت من خلفك وهو قادم نحوك* 


*وهذه نصيحة للجميع الذين لايريدون ان يتركوا هذه العادة اقول لهم ارتكبوا المعاصي لكن بشروط وهي*
*1. لا تعصي الله وانت في مملكته اذهب الى مكان ليس لله واعص الله (والعياذ بالله) فهل تستطيع  *هيهات* (فلله ملك السماوات والارضين)*
*2.عندما يعرض كتابك يوم القيامة انكر ما مكتوب فيه فهل تستطيع   *هيهات**
*3. عندما ياخذونك الملائكة الى جهنم وبئس المصير ارفض فهل تستطيع   *هيهات**

*اذن توجه الى الله واطلب منه التوبة مادام باب التوبة مفتوحا واستغفر الله واعبده* 

*وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الاطهار*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه اخواني* 

*والله يهدي ويصلح اولادنا وبناتنا وامؤمنين والمؤمنات ويبعد عنهم كل رذيله ويهديهم الى اتباع محمد وال محمد عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام ويضعونهم امام اعيونهم لانهم هم قدوتنا جميعاً*

----------

